# Broadhead choice. Not counting the rage



## Bigbook

OK I've heard all about this rage broadhead.  It's great it's not.  Etc...
I'm wondering about the others.  The mechanical type , swacker was a name I've heard slot.  Haven't seen any real results from hunters just sales pitch in ballistic gelatin.    
So opening up the flood gates. Now.   What's the better choice. Note I say Better   best ain't out there .


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Slick trick and muzzy


----------



## sutton1

I'm looking at the Magnus ser razor


----------



## 1990chevy

you cant go wrong with a schwacker. killed 5 this year with them. one monster 8 and 4 does


----------



## rjcruiser

I'm 4 for 4 with the Bi-Polar.  The deer in my avatar was hit a bit back and it clipped the femoral artery and ended up hitting the back hip on the off-side.  The buck ground the head and blades for about 50 yards before falling over.  The blades were all in one piece, but bent...exactly what they claim to do.  I'm retiring that specific head, but if you wanted to, you could straighten the blades and re-use.

It is a very sturdy head.


----------



## Tmpr111

NAP Spitfire Maxx - not sure why they don't get more lover.  Shoot an animal with one, you'll see.


----------



## Ihunt

If you shoot a heavier draw weight and heavy arrows then IMO mechanicals are fine. If you are shooting 60lbs and a 350 grain arrow I would stay away from them. Will they work? Sometimes. But on marginal shots you may get into trouble. Remember, 2 holes are never a bad thing in bowhunting.

If you are shooting lower weight and/or lighter arrows get a COC head or something like a Wasp or Muzzy. Those heads will go through deer a lot easier than the mechanical type heads.

My wife has a 23 1/2" draw and only pulls 38-40lbs. She uses Magnus Stingers. She doesn't bow hunt much at all but shot through 2 bucks with her setup. One a small 1.5 yo. The other one was a Iowa bruiser that weighed north of 200.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Shooting fixed heads and my no questions asked choice is DRT by Dirt Nap Gear. They will not fail.  I've killed a bunch with them and they just keep on keeping on.  Fly great, pass thru nearly everything (all of mine have been complete passes) and leave good blood trails. Altho I have never had to follow one of the blood trails because they all have fallen within sight.

I also have great confidence in Ramcat altho I dont like shooting them in targets.

If I shot mechanicals again I would go back to NAP Killzone. Deadly, but still mechanical and you know why mechanics get paid top dollar to work on mechanical stuff??? Cause it can and usually will break over time.  I killed a boatload with them and other mechanical heads over the years and best I remember never had one fail, but yeah they can.


----------



## uturn

NAP Killzone, DRT, Ramcats in 100 Grain.

Shuttle T-Lock..I like the 125's in these...bone crushers!

I've had them all in my quiver at the same time!!

My $.02


----------



## Stump Shooter

I like the Slick Trick Mag never had a problem, 450gr Easton axis arrow 60lb draw wt, pass thru is the norm with my compound set up. All have dropped inside 100yds and as close as 30yds.


----------



## Kris87

I've killed a bunch of deer the last few years testing different heads.  Here's my short list of ones I'd use.

Fixed
1. Ramcat....by a large margin
2. Magnus Black Hornet
3. Slick Trick Grizztrick 2

Mechanical
1. Rage Hypodermic....by a large margin
2. Grim Reaper Razorcut SS
3. NAP Killzone


----------



## Jim Thompson

Kris87 said:


> I've killed a bunch of deer the last few years testing different heads.  Here's my short list of ones I'd use.
> 
> Fixed
> 1. Ramcat....by a large margin
> 2. Magnus Black Hornet
> 3. Slick Trick Grizztrick 2



There you go again spouting off your opinions while leaving my favorite head off your list  Stick to bow tuning (and shiming and whisker biscuit mailing ) for out of staters


----------



## fountain

I've used a ton of heads over the years.  I've shot more mechanical over the last 15 years it seems.  I will list 3 blade heads.  I've shot a lot of 2 blade, but with the performance today's bows give, I see no reason for a 2 blade unless it's for a youth or lady shooting very light poundage with short draws.  Shoot as much head as you can effectively push

Fixed
Qad exodus--shoot great and have a nice size 1 1/4 cut

Shuttle t-- another great flying head that creates a lot of damage for a 1 1/8" cut head.  The curved blades do make a difference and leave good blood trails

Original thunderhead--can't go wrong with these.  They are solid performers that flat out work.

Mechanicall
Grim reapers are great--rank amongst the top.  Shoot great and cut massive holes that leave lots of blood on the dirt.  I've killed a lot with the 2" head, but now going to the 1 3/8 head with the 2" head cup to give 1.5" cut.  Very good heads.  Also killed with the carni-four, but a little louder in flight for me

T3 are about my favorite too...spend the time to test every head and set spyder clips individually. The shoot great and cut big holes and leave good blood trails

Hypodermic-- just got turned into these last year and like them.  I got the cheap ones from ebay and they work well and shoot good too.  The only rage head I will shoot

Swhacker--one of the best flying heads I've shot.  Tend to lack on blood trails some. 

Bi-polar-- shoot well, but tend to want a very well tuned bow/solid form to get field point accuracy.  Create large wound channels and big holes.  I even too the fixed blade out of the 125 head to create a 2 blade over the top head and it still preformed well.
 I have killed with all the above mentioned heads, not just shot foam.  I will shoot every type of head I pland to hunt with, as everyone should.  I'm basing my opinions here on how they worked in the woods, not just fancy yard shooting at a target

There are many more, but this is the short list of the top heads that I personally like.
There are several more on the list to try that I will add to the arsenal soon.


----------



## oppthepop

QAD Exodus for me.


----------



## crocket1

Ramcat 100 for me.   They fly great and super sharp.   Got my first kill with them in early nov.   dropped within 30 yards.


----------



## philbo66

125 grain Bi-Polars have done me right the last 2 seasons..


----------



## flatheadfisherman

Lots of good broadheads out there but I still use the 2 blade Zwickey. I remember talking to Mr Zwickey as a boy over the phone many times when I was getting started bowhunting. Made a big impression with me so I have always used his broadheads.


----------



## Ben Athens

I just found some zwickey 4 blades in my stuff and plan on using them for the 2017 season.


----------



## pse hunter

The nap Killzone work great in my experience they are my go to BH


----------



## Grey Man

Grim Reaper Razorcut for me


----------



## Bigbook

OK. So I'm not sure if I am going with mechanical heads after this past Friday. ,I was able to shoot a doe with a crossbow, the Excalibur,. And the mechanical head  failed to open at all ,total pass though and I did recover the deer some 75 yards away. Plowed it though the heart .  Blew my mind that it went through both sides of ribs and didn't open . 
I'll spend the summer trying fixed heads and  make up my mind then 
Oh I was 21 yards away from deer


----------



## Kris87

What head?  Have any pics?


----------



## goblr77

Grim Reaper 2" Razortip Whitetail Specials are all I shoot. They shoot like a field point and are deadly on deer. I've never had a deer go very far after being opened up by one. If you shoot a lower poundage bow, go with the Grim Reaper 1-3/8" razor tips. That's all I used for years and never had a failure or lost a deer with one.


----------



## Bigbook

*Broadhead pic*

Crossbow bolt


----------



## chill15

NAP Killzone. Hands down after the Hypodermic!


----------



## BowArrow

I use a Magnus MA-125-4 125 gr. I have only one head and am looking for a supplier. I believe they are out of production but hope I can find some as I like the design and the fact that I get pass thru/stick ups on most of my shots using a 50# PSE. After a kill, I clean the head and sharpen with a No. 2 Nickleson file. Ready for the next shot.


----------



## flatheadfisherman

BowArrow said:


> I use a Magnus MA-125-4 125 gr. I have only one head and am looking for a supplier. I believe they are out of production but hope I can find some as I like the design and the fact that I get pass thru/stick ups on most of my shots using a 50# PSE. After a kill, I clean the head and sharpen with a No. 2 Nickleson file. Ready for the next shot.



You can try some of the traditional bowhunting forums. They might help. I would try Tradhunter.com and Stickbow.com. Maybe someone has some they want to get rid of. Good luck.


----------



## BowanaLee

Bigbook said:


> Crossbow bolt



Thats a Innerlock mechanical. Probably 100 gr ? Killed many a deer with em. Similar to Spitfires but a different locking system. What makes you think it didn't open ?


----------



## yelladog

Vortex.. devastating and tough


----------



## SWWTV

Ram Cat


----------



## roadkill

G5 T3s for me!


----------



## bluemarlin

I've been happy with big two blade heads the last couple years. German Kinetic for the compound and Simmons for the longbow.


----------



## mccjohn1

*Muzzy Trocar HB*

Best of both worlds fixed and mechanical! Bad to the bone. Huge wound channels!


----------



## Tlajoe

NAP Killzones


----------



## transfixer

BowArrow said:


> I use a Magnus MA-125-4 125 gr. I have only one head and am looking for a supplier. I believe they are out of production but hope I can find some as I like the design and the fact that I get pass thru/stick ups on most of my shots using a 50# PSE. After a kill, I clean the head and sharpen with a No. 2 Nickleson file. Ready for the next shot.



Have you looked on ebay?   lot of Magnus broadheads on there,  maybe a newer version of the one you have?


----------



## QUAD500

Muzzy 100gr 4-blade fixed head. That 4th blade really stabilizes them.


----------



## ppdaazn

shot 4 with swhackers this past season. they only ran for a few seconds, probably not past 50yards


----------



## deast1988

I been on a tear last few seasons testing heads, Ive come to the conclusion if it's a marketed broadhead on the shelf at most sporting good stores it'll work.

DRT double/single bevel 100gr
Grim Reaper hybrid 
Muzzy trocar
Muzzy trocar HB
Ulmer Edge
Wac em 2 blade expandable
Killzone trophy/ cut on contact.
Shuttle T
Spitfire Mag
Slick Trick mag
Bi-polar

No lost animals, worst blood trail Ive had in years was muzzy HB. It was opened on impact closed on exit not my style of head built like a tank. 

Fixed blade the two I got with the trophy taker shuttle T were like they weren't even there. Best penetrating head Ive ever seen.

Best blood trail Ive seen were ulmer edges, single bevel mechanical just smoked stuff.

I like Killzone more then rage no rubber bands needed.

Grim Reaper hybrid flys great extremely tough head, it's a hades that has over top mechanical blades. The few I killed all dropped in sight.

Bi-polar flew great trouble with toothpick(shear pin) coyote fox 2 deer the blades were totally mangled 1 An done for me.

DRT I couldn't stand how loud they whistle, so I stuck the lot in my crossbow quiver. But they blow through deer out of the Excalibur on front of black eagle executioner bolts.

So here's the list of stuff I approve

Fixed: Shuttle T lok- Muzzy Trocar

Mechanical: spitfire-killzone

Hybrid: grim Reaper Hybrid

This year, I bought a bunch of the 70% off packs at midway so I'll be shooting 125gr rage extreme/rage hypodermic an 125gr shuttle Ts. Couldn't pass up $15-18 a pack for rage.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

Rocket Hammerheads and Sidewinders  by Trophy Ridge
Spitfires by Nap
G5 Strikers and Montecs


----------



## GregoryB.

Used the Grim Reaper Hybrid last year and will be using it again this year. They fly great from my bow and leave a excellent blood trail even on less than perfect shots.


----------



## Tot

slick trick mags are the way to go IMO. 

But if your stuck in your ways by shooting mechanicals, NAP killzones are bad to the bone. fantastic bloodtrails and very well built.


----------



## Bo D

Magnus Stingers 4 blade 
Fly like darts and penetrate bone plus the no questions asked on returned BHs has made these folks my favorites for over 10yrs now. 
I use 4in vanes on my setups and won't ever change because they work above and beyond anything l ever used in the last 32yrs of bow hunting


----------

